# New project well under way



## GrahamUK (Aug 13, 2009)

My new project is well under way. As previous projects I have chosen ash as the preferred timber to match the sideboard. This time it is a stereo cabinet for which a few pictures pictures are included. The first 2 are of the main structural elements in progress, the final 2 are of the items ready for assembly. A small unit, but quite complex to design and make.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for posting, Graham.

Cannot wait to see the finished item.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

We will follow up.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

It's looking great. I'll be watching your project.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

NICE, some very complex milling you did. Look forward to seeing more of the project.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow Graham. Looks like its really coming along. Can't wait to see the end results.


----------



## GrahamUK (Aug 13, 2009)

*New project update*



GrahamUK said:


> My new project is well under way. As previous projects I have chosen ash as the preferred timber to match the sideboard. This time it is a stereo cabinet for which a few pictures pictures are included. The first 2 are of the main structural elements in progress, the final 2 are of the items ready for assembly. A small unit, but quite complex to design and make.


New project update now the carcass is complete, drawers made ready for final adjustment. Now have to make the kick plates and top, final sanding and finish.

The corner posts were a little tricky to mill out, but worked out great. The top will have a black granite insert to match the previous sideboard.

The picture shows the fruits of one of my other hobbies (home brewing):dance3:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Looking good, Graham.

Those legs turned out really well.


----------



## GrahamUK (Aug 13, 2009)

*Stereo cabinet completed*



GrahamUK said:


> New project update now the carcass is complete, drawers made ready for final adjustment. Now have to make the kick plates and top, final sanding and finish.
> 
> The corner posts were a little tricky to mill out, but worked out great. The top will have a black granite insert to match the previous sideboard.
> 
> The picture shows the fruits of one of my other hobbies (home brewing):dance3:


Stereo cabinet now complete with granite insert to match the sideboard. All I need to do is relocate the speakers on wall brackets and cover the cables.:happy:


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

Excellent clean design - nicely finished - Great job 

Time to celebrate with your other Hobby ( assuming it's aged enough )


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Well done, Graham.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great project Graham... and most impressive joinery work


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job.


----------



## GrahamUK (Aug 13, 2009)

*Hic*

Hic @£$$% hic, :sarcastic: sqwertenly is ready, Hic,Hic


----------

